# [Verkaufe] Asus G73SW-TZ083V (CI7-2630QM) Gamer Notebook NEU + Win7



## schlange7 (29. Juli 2011)

*Verkaufe ein neues und ungeöffnetes Asus G73SW-TZ083V Gamer Notebook*


Zusätzliche Informationen: http://f.666kb.com/i/bvlf6avp16dyax7qb.gif

Daten:

Core i7-2630QM 4x 2.00GHz
8192MB (2x 4096MB)
1000GB (2x 500GB)
Blu-ray (BD-R/RE/RW) und DVD+/-RW DL
NVIDIA GeForce GTX460M 1536MB
4x USB (3x USB 2.0, 1x USB 3.0)/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn/Bluetooth
HDMI
8in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/MS Duo/MS Pro Duo/xD)
Webcam (2.0 Megapixel)
17.3" WUXGA glare LED TFT (1920x1080)
Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
Li-Ionen-Akku (8 Zellen, 5200mAh)
3.90kg
24 Monate Herstellergarantie

Bilder:

http://666kb.com/i/bvle1okzpw2v2axr7.jpg
http://f.666kb.com/i/bvm7fh6qpb4tunalf.jpg

*Preis: 1550€ VB inkl. Versand* (Vorkasse, Abhollung, gegen Aufpreis auch Paypal)


----------

